# OK-1'st MEAD attempt



## nx9i (Aug 18, 2009)

Greeting everyone-
I am almost ready to start my very first mead.

GOAL: 3 gallon batch of a very basic dry mead.

Now, I have 5 lbs of honey- I'm not sure if this is not enough even for a dry batch for 3 gallons or not. I plan on using the LALVIN 1118 for yeast.

Any tips or suggestions??

ANy help would be great.

Thanks in advance.

Paulie


----------



## Wade E (Aug 18, 2009)

That really nt enough for a 3 gallon batch, I use 3 lbs per gallon for mead.


----------



## petes (Aug 18, 2009)

I look at it this way; you've got 5 lb (2.5kg) and want to make 3 gall (11.4 litres)
That works out at a shade over 450 grams per litre.

That's plenty of honey to work with, will give good body at the finish and your yeast choice will result in a dry product too.

FWIW the famous, or not so - depends, JAOM equates at your intended ratio and that has great body. I've found anything below 400gms/litre tends to lack body/feel so I always work to at least that ratio. (Wish I always had).


----------



## petes (Aug 18, 2009)

Also FWIW Wades ratio works out a shade under 400gms/litre so that'd work too but your intended is higher.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 18, 2009)

I use 3lbs per gallon and hes going to use 5 lbs for 3 gallons? I would use 9 lb! How is his ratio higher?


----------



## petes (Aug 18, 2009)

Oops. Sorry Wade, dyslexia kicked in again. 

nx9i you need to increase your honey to at least 4.5 kg - (9lb) to get a decent result, or cut your volume to 1 and 2 thirds of a gallon.


----------



## St Allie (Aug 18, 2009)

I've got 3 kgs of honey saved for a mead, however after the disappointing flavour of the kiwifruit melomel ( gonna need 2 years storage at least!).. I'm not willing to try a mead..

Anyone have any words of encouragement about mead?.. I've never tasted one and honey is so expensive.. I don't want to pour it down the drain.

Allie


----------



## Wade E (Aug 18, 2009)

Ive made a few and the only 1 that wasnt retty awesome right when sweetened was my JAOM and I must admit that I didnt exactly follow the instructions and used wine yeast. It stopped right about where the bakers yeast would have with maybe the exception of 1-1 1/2% abv. I think the cloves really wreaked havoc but maybe it wu=ill smooth out like oak. I havent tried it in quite awhile so who knows it could be good now.


----------



## St Allie (Aug 19, 2009)

What's JAOM?

Allie


----------



## Wade E (Aug 19, 2009)

Joe Mattoli's ancient Orange Mead!


----------



## petes (Aug 25, 2009)

JAOM is a good start point for those who haven't experienced mead. 
It can be immediately drinkable. (Mine never last anyway so I've gone up to 5 gallon batches). 
The published recipe flies in the face of convention a little but it works. 
Negatives for many are excessive pithiness and clove overkill. Both are factors I've not experienced.
Have running concurrently a traditional JAOM and something that I'd call a JAOM done within present conventions. As far as development presently, the traditional wins, no race. The other will come on with time.
FWIW.


----------



## smurfe (Aug 25, 2009)

I have made many a batch of Joe's Ancient Mead with variations each time. I will add that I have used Bread Yeast every time except once and the one time I used wine yeast it was OK but I have never had an issue with the bread yeast. I actually like the flavor profile better. The Champagne yeast works OK though. It will ferment to dry normally with that yeast. The bread yeast will make a sweet mead.

Anyway, the best batch I ever made was from Kumquats. It was absolutely to die for and an award winning Mead.


----------



## Nubz (Aug 25, 2009)

ooh pretty bottles Smurfe


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Aug 25, 2009)

Nubz said:


> ooh pretty bottles Smurfe



and the wine has a nice color.


----------



## St Allie (Aug 25, 2009)

I like the look of that Steve..

will that work for loquats too, do you think?.. they look very similar.

Allie


----------



## petes (Aug 26, 2009)

Wow smurfe, that looks awesome.

St Allie, loquats are a different animal.
(But well worth doing just the same).
One of my favourites for both wine and mead.


----------



## St Allie (Aug 26, 2009)

Pete,

the gorseflowers and honey I'm making is awesome tasting.. the gorse must be flowering up north by now.. you should give it a go.

I'm definately going to do loquat and honey as soon as summer rolls around.

Allie


----------



## petes (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi Allie,

Gorse is on the hit list; has been flowering for some months but really coming into it's own now. 
Haven't tried the smell test this year yet - last was extremely wet and the perfume washed right out, so that plan was a canned.
Have to pull finger as, after all, all I have to do to gather flowers is jump a fence. (And put up with the thorns). 

Cheers, petes


----------



## LindseyGrapes (Sep 10, 2009)

This looks and sounds awesome! Any chance of getting the recipe for that Kumquat Mead? We just finished the JAOM and it's great but wanted to try something different this time. We actually let that one set until the fruit dropped on it's own!


----------

